# The Paint Drop by Valspar



## Cusingeorge (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey gentlemen, my boss sent this to me today, and I was wondering if anyone here has seen the truck yet:

http://thepaintdrop.com/

It appears to only be in a few cities around the U.S. and it appears to be innovative, but I can't help but wonder if they will be out of something a guy needs and how long it'll take to get it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Saw one for the first time last week here in Chicago.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I wonder if valspar bought them. I think I remember Paint Drop from here or a magazine for awhile back.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

That looks like a great idea. I would use it, probably won't be one around my rural area for a while if ever.
I like valspar for the most part. Too bad lowes has a lot of there best lines locked up. IMO


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I wonder if valspar bought them. I think I remember Paint Drop from here or a magazine for awhile back.


Paint Drop is a member here. A few years ago they seemed to be in only one city.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Paint Drop is a member here. A few years ago they seemed to be in only one city.


I vaguely remember that discussion. Would love to check it out, if only it wasn't Valspar.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I vaguely remember that discussion. Would love to check it out, if only it wasn't Valspar.


At the time I do not believe it was Valspar. Got to go where the money is though I guess.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What do you want to know? They are here in SA


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What do you want to know? They are here in SA


I was thinking they started in TX.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I was thinking they started in TX.


You are correct. I actually was going to buy all of my paint from them because they started with Benjamin Moore and they carried some products that weren't available in the stores around here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You are correct. I actually was going to buy all of my paint from them because they started with Benjamin Moore and they carried some products that weren't available in the stores around here.


Yeah I was just looking them up but it seems their op is in the trash by request from them. They started in SA and were BM stuff. 

Here is their only remaining intro. 
*http://www.painttalk.com/f2/paint-drop-13533/*


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Lowes paint department on wheels.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

David's Painting said:


> Lowes paint department on wheels.


The valspar lines I saw in the van in the video were not the lines were not typical lowes valspar brands I see. Didn't see any ultra in there for instance.

Valspar is more than lowes, the mom/pop hardware store in my town sells valspar. 
Not the ultra though.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

The lines on Lowes are only for them. The trucks carry a contractor line and a top of the line called Diamond. Pretty expensive


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> The lines on Lowes are only for them. The trucks carry a contractor line and a top of the line called Diamond. Pretty expensive


Haven't heard of diamond. The top line I see outside of lowes is medallion.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

My supplier will do deliveries too.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

and there free


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

joshmays1976 said:


> Haven't heard of diamond. The top line I see outside of lowes is medallion.


It must be better than Emerald. Diamond > Emerald. FU DaBeers.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

joshmays1976 said:


> Haven't heard of diamond. The top line I see outside of lowes is medallion.


You might be right. It could be Medallion but if I'm going to pay $55-$60 it will be for BM Regal Select.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You might be right. It could be Medallion but if I'm going to pay $55-$60 it will be for BM Regal Select.


 

you know were screwed when even the cheap paint is expensive


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Wonder if they carry any $7-$10 gallon paint on that thing? If so I'm all for it


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> you know were screwed when even the cheap paint is expensive


You are right, their contractor line is $26. I was helping another contractor when we used their services and we end up using like 10 gallons for a ceiling I was painting. I could've gotten a better product for $15.
Their custom matching depends a lot on the truck guy you get.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> Wonder if they carry any $7-$10 gallon paint on that thing? If so I'm all for it


No :no:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You are right, their contractor line is $26. I was helping another contractor when we used their services and we end up using like 10 gallons for a ceiling I was painting. I could've gotten a better product for $15.
> Their custom matching depends a lot on the truck guy you get.


 The contractor stuff is watery, I do like the medallion though. The semi surprised me a little with how well it leveled. Not like pro classic but decent.
Not sure it's much (if any) better than the lowes line


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

joshmays1976 said:


> The contractor stuff is watery, I do like the medallion though. The semi surprised me a little with how well it leveled. Not like pro classic but decent.
> Not sure it's much (if any) better than the lowes line


I have many options before paying for their overpriced top of the line.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You might be right. It could be Medallion but if I'm going to pay $55-$60 it will be for BM Regal Select.


Stopped in A glidden store this morning, they have an interior 0voc called diamond. $44.99


----------



## PaintDropOrlando (Jun 23, 2013)

*From Paint Drop in Orlando*

Hello! Saw this thread and wanted to share that we are owned and operated by Valspar. We are Valspar's launch into the pro market to support contractors, owners, property managers and other businesses. We do not work with the DIY segment, so the pro comes first.. The way the pro business should be. Our trucks come onsite to your job with 500 gallons of products (contractor to high end), sundries, color match equipment, tinters and shakers, and coffee. We save you time, tolls and the hassle of color matching gone wrong. Pricing and products can vary based on job, contractor and market. We are competitive within our markets. If you are interested in more information check out our website. If you are in TX, IL or FL give me a call and I can get you in contact with your local market. 407-600-5796. Thank you, Juanita Markovich, Sales Manager


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Never used Glidden before but I have a house coming up that will be painted with it. Stopped by the Glidden store to get prices before I quoted the job. 

Diamond 450 was $32 a gal and the 250 ultra hide was $22. Seemed Like good prices and a competent staff running the store, curious to see how the paint preforms.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

22 for 250 is a very low price, depending on sheen, and is a good product. Usually their 150 line is at that price point. 450 is a good line as well. It will be interesting to see what happens with Glidden as PPG now owns them. PPG was nice enough to send me a letter about that.....


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Never used Glidden before but I have a house coming up that will be painted with it. Stopped by the Glidden store to get prices before I quoted the job.
> 
> Diamond 450 was $32 a gal and the 250 ultra hide was $22. Seemed Like good prices and a competent staff running the store, curious to see how the paint preforms.


 I like the Diamond. The cheap stuff,
Speed wall or whatever, is terrible 
The Fortis is good ext paint. 

I've only recently tried it myself, the local store here also seems pretty good.


----------



## MaddMaxx82 (Dec 3, 2014)

These trucks are outstanding. It holds alot of inventory. They have elastic straps on the ceiling for supplies, such as roller handles and brushes. It has shelves galore for more supplies, and paint. Wire bins line the walls to hold roller covers and other supplies. They have a tint machine, and shakers for mixing. As well as a mobile color eye, so they can match colors right on the job. No more scraping/cutting paint samples to bring to the store. No delivery charges either. The best part, they have a coffee maker on board. The Paint Drop also has store fronts and a large warehouse at each location, so you can stop in if need be.





Cusingeorge said:


> Hey gentlemen, my boss sent this to me today, and I was wondering if anyone here has seen the truck yet:
> 
> http://thepaintdrop.com/
> 
> It appears to only be in a few cities around the U.S. and it appears to be innovative, but I can't help but wonder if they will be out of something a guy needs and how long it'll take to get it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MaddMaxx82 said:


> These trucks are outstanding. It holds alot of inventory. They have elastic straps on the ceiling for supplies, such as roller handles and brushes. It has shelves galore for more supplies, and paint. Wire bins line the walls to hold roller covers and other supplies. They have a tint machine, and shakers for mixing. As well as a mobile color eye, so they can match colors right on the job. No more scraping/cutting paint samples to bring to the store. No delivery charges either. The best part, they have a coffee maker on board. The Paint Drop also has store fronts and a large warehouse at each location, so you can stop in if need be.


Lol. The guy that actually went to our jobsite was an idiot. he was going to match a color for walls and another one for ceilings. he couldn't do any of them after about an hour and he said he needed a smooth color sample. I said good luck everything is knock down texture around here. 

I actually don't care for coffee. as far as supplies I carry everything I need with me.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Lol. The guy that actually went to our jobsite was an idiot. he was going to match a color for walls and another one for ceilings. he couldn't do any of them after about an hour and he said he needed a smooth color sample. I said good luck everything is knock down texture around here.
> 
> I actually don't care for coffee. as far as supplies I carry everything I need with me.


That's funny!! Eyematch service and the guy can't eyematch, LMFAO!! Store employees are way to dependent on the eye match computer. Even though computers are much better than before, the human element is needed to dial some in. Eyematching is not something that is taught in stores much.

Seems like a weird idea to have paint tinted on the jobsite? I think a sundry truck would be ideal. Just deliver sundry orders to big/medium/small contractors then try to upsell for add-ons and specials at the drop.

Maybe add a grill and do a roach coach/paint sundry combo truck. Just hang out at new construction/commercial sites and watch the money roll in. Except most would need a loan until Friday!!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> That's funny!! Eyematch service and the guy can't eyematch, LMFAO!! Store employees are way to dependent on the eye match computer. Even though computers are much better than before, the human element is needed to dial some in. Eyematching is not something that is taught in stores much.
> 
> Seems like a weird idea to have paint tinted on the jobsite? I think a sundry truck would be ideal. Just deliver sundry orders to big/medium/small contractors then try to upsell for add-ons and specials at the drop.
> 
> Maybe add a grill and do a roach coach/paint sundry combo truck. Just hang out at new construction/commercial sites and watch the money roll in. Except most would need a loan until Friday!!


Sad story is he had to pay for 3-4 gallons he messed up while trying to do the color match.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

My BM will deliver anything to my jobs..... who needs paint drop


----------



## MaddMaxx82 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have used The Paint Drop and they have extremely competitive prices. They beat Sherwin Williams by a long shot. They have locations in Rosedale and in Laurel, to service the Baltimore/Washington DC area. You should give them a call. :thumbsup:



wills fresh coat said:


> Wonder if they carry any $7-$10 gallon paint on that thing? If so I'm all for it


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

I see the concept, but I tell you, I spend so much time on my jobs, once and a while it's nice to take a ride to the paint store. I hate being a quart short on a job, but how long do they take to get there? I can call something in, drive, and be back quicker than they'll show up for me. 

Good concept I think, just mix in store then deliver. Carry sundries in the truck. 

And on the valspar thing, isn't the reserve at lowes sold elsewhere as optima or something?


----------



## MaddMaxx82 (Dec 3, 2014)

capn26 said:


> I see the concept, but I tell you, I spend so much time on my jobs, once and a while it's nice to take a ride to the paint store. I hate being a quart short on a job, but how long do they take to get there? I can call something in, drive, and be back quicker than they'll show up for me.
> 
> Good concept I think, just mix in store then deliver. Carry sundries in the truck.
> 
> And on the valspar thing, isn't the reserve at lowes sold elsewhere as optima or something?


They have done that for me plenty of times. They seem to operate just like any other paint store. They just have that added bonus with the trucks, they do standard paint delivery service as well. 

I don't know about anyone else, but I have forgotten to pick up brushes or other supplies plebty of times, thinking I had them in my van already. They have it right there, so I didn't need to make an extra trip.

I have also had customers make last minute additions to my jobs, and it was convenient to have the truck there to mix it up, while they were already coming to deliver paint for me. 

My customers have seemed very impressed seeing the truck pull up to service me as well. It has helped my business look a bit more professional. The guys at the location I am dealing with have been awesome, they go out of there way to help. They really know there stuff too.


----------



## MaddMaxx82 (Dec 3, 2014)

capn26 said:


> And on the valspar thing, isn't the reserve at lowes sold elsewhere as optima or something?


I think Optima and Reserve are two different products.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> That's funny!! Eyematch service and the guy can't eyematch, LMFAO!! Store employees are way to dependent on the eye match computer. Even though computers are much better than before, the human element is needed to dial some in. Eyematching is not something that is taught in stores much.
> 
> Seems like a weird idea to have paint tinted on the jobsite? I think a sundry truck would be ideal. Just deliver sundry orders to big/medium/small contractors then try to upsell for add-ons and specials at the drop.
> 
> Maybe add a grill and do a roach coach/paint sundry combo truck. Just hang out at new construction/commercial sites and watch the money roll in. Except most would need a loan until Friday!!


Eye matching is essential, it takes practice, working with an experienced matcher and devloping the instincts to choose between 2-3-4 different formulas for the same color. 
I will say that I just bought a new spectrophotometer (pic below) and software that does an outstanding job at matching. Much more accurate than the old version which many of you are probably familiar with. I haven't had to adjust a match in weeks. The new formulas for competitors colors are alot more accurate too.
Now it has been going into our slower season so I'm sure I'll come across one eventually.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

MaddMaxx82 said:


> I think Optima and Reserve are two different products.



Maybe they are. I thought there was a lowes paint that was marketed under a different name elsewhere. 

I totally see everything you mentioned being convinient. Especially I larger areas. In my town though, if you pick any direction, drive 15 minutes, you'll be out of town. Nothing is ever too far away.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Reserve is the Lowes line, Optima and something else is the Ace Hardware line. Don't know if they are the same or not. Valspar has historically put the same product in different cans for different stores.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Ace Valspar Optimus and Lowe's Reserve are 100% the same product. (They really screwed Ace there, but that's a story for another time)

Ace Valspar Aspire and Lowe's Signature are also the same.

I like how Valspar keeps coming up with different names for the "color lock technology" in each store's brand though. Opticolor, Colorvantage, and something else...all just a funny name for benzophenone


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Why don't we all welcome Juanita and thank her for coming on here and taking the time to write instead of ripping this idea?
I like the idea a lot. Granted I can be difficult and don't know squat about valspar ?
She took her time to come on here and got no welcomes or credit 
W t f ?
Good on you


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

credit for what? got no welcomes?? she can create an intro and RH and RBriggs will welcome her.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

She did introduce herself 
And gave out her number u tool bag


----------



## paintpro6809 (Apr 11, 2014)

You'll get what you pay for. And, the problem is, it's Valspar paint.


----------

